# Beijing Winter 2009, FMC AsR, 29 moves.



## oyyq99999 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm very lucky, found the solution in just 6 mins. Another guy found the same solution in the last minute but failed to write it down
Scramble:
D F2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 R2 U F L2 R F D2 F D' U2 B R2
My solution:
R2 F U2 R F D' R' D' R2 D2 B' D' B U' R2 U R2 D R' D' U' R' B R U R' U' B' U (29)

2x2x2: R2 F U2
x-cross: R F D'
F2L2: R' D' R2 D2 B' D' B
F2L3: U' R2 U
F2L4: R2 D R' D'
OLL: U' R' B R U R' U' B' U
PLL skip

It's very lucky, really. I found it in just 6 mins and nothing in the rest 54.


----------



## onionhoney (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats!
before i see this message, i knew nothing about the Beijing Open because there's something wrong with mf8... 
so..did ZhangShenJia break the 3x3 avg NR?


----------



## r_517 (Dec 21, 2009)

onionhoney said:


> Congrats!
> before i see this message, i knew nothing about the Beijing Open because there's something wrong with mf8...
> so..did ZhangShenJia break the 3x3 avg NR?



check out here as if u can read Chinese


----------



## onionhoney (Dec 21, 2009)

r_517 said:


> onionhoney said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats!
> ...




C'mon... i'm "2RABBITS"!!! don't U know that?


----------



## r_517 (Dec 21, 2009)

onionhoney said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > onionhoney said:
> ...



never..


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 21, 2009)

What was the 3x3 single NR?


----------



## r_517 (Dec 21, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> What was the 3x3 single NR?



11.83 avg & 10.11 single by Haixu Zhang (former revenge cube WR holder)



ps: unfortunately Haiyan Zhuang did 3 DNFs in BLD this time, and someone(couldn't remember whom the guy was) did a 7.0x solve in Clock with one incautious extra move


----------



## Yichen (Dec 21, 2009)

onionhoney said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > onionhoney said:
> ...


haha, so you are not so famous as you thought


----------



## Yichen (Dec 21, 2009)

oyyq99999 said:


> I'm very lucky, found the solution in just 6 mins. Another guy found the same solution in the last minute but failed to write it down
> Scramble:
> D F2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 R2 U F L2 R F D2 F D' U2 B R2
> My solution:
> ...



This is amazing!
You should know that very few people could get a personal best during the competition!
Btw, I am "Light", i got a 25-move-solution for the 5th FMC on MF8....however, just like what 2rabbits has said:"there's something wrong with mf8... "


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 21, 2009)

There's always something wrong with mf8; I find it incredibly difficult to navigate for various reasons.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 21, 2009)

Good Job! Here's my attempt:

Solution: R' D' F D' B' D' F2 D B D' R' F2 U2 R' F2 R F' R' F U F U' L' F2 L F L' F L F2 D (31)

Premove: D

Scramble: D F2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 R2 U F L2 R F D2 F D' U2 B R2

Pseudo 2x2x2: R' D' F D2 (4)
Pseudo 2x2x3: * F2 R' F2 U2 (8)
Pseudo Triple-X Cross: R' F2 R F' R' (13)
Pseudo F2L: F U F U' (17)
Leave 3 Corners: L' F2 L F L' F L F2 (25)
Undo Premove: D (26)
Insert at *: D B' D' F2 D B D' F2 (34-3) (31)


----------



## r_517 (Dec 21, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> There's always something wrong with mf8; I find it incredibly difficult to navigate for various reasons.



hey Tim i still dont know your ID on mf8:confused:
forums in China are under examination by government these days and thousands of them were forced to close for a while or permanently because government said that there were unauthorised BitTorrent files such as films or songs etc


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 21, 2009)

r_517 said:


> hey Tim i still dont know your ID on mf8



I'm "TimS" on mf8, but I rarely post (haven't in almost a year now).


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice Job OuYang! Do you practice FMC? Btw any idea when mf8 will be back? It's driving me crazy


----------



## r_517 (Dec 22, 2009)

Neo63 said:


> Btw any idea when mf8 will be back? It's driving me crazy



i just saw more than 10 big forums moving their server to US or Europe..


----------



## oyyq99999 (Dec 22, 2009)

Neo63 said:


> Nice Job OuYang! Do you practice FMC? Btw any idea when mf8 will be back? It's driving me crazy



I don't practise specially. I just take part in the online race on mf8. And sometimes I practise with BaiQiang and BaoQiang. I won't do any myself. 
Mf8 drives me crazy too


----------



## oyyq99999 (Dec 22, 2009)

MistArts said:


> Good Job! Here's my attempt:
> 
> Solution: R' D' F D' B' D' F2 D B D' R' F2 U2 R' F2 R F' R' F U F U' L' F2 L F L' F L F2 D (31)
> 
> ...



Wow! Very impressive solution! (And your 4x4 FM solution as well)


----------



## r_517 (Dec 22, 2009)

oyyq99999 said:


> And sometimes I practise with BaiQiang and BaoQiang. I won't do any myself.



BaoQiang is getting more and more "Qiang" wahaha


----------



## Yichen (Dec 22, 2009)

r_517 said:


> oyyq99999 said:
> 
> 
> > And sometimes I practise with BaiQiang and BaoQiang. I won't do any myself.
> ...


who is Baoqiang?


----------



## r_517 (Dec 22, 2009)

Yichen said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > oyyq99999 said:
> ...



Yan Xuan. He got first prize for National Math Competition last year and was recommended for admission to Peking Univ. so we gave him the nickname BaoQiang(暴强) which means "Extremely Strong"


----------



## xuanyan (Dec 22, 2009)

Who is calling me?


----------



## r_517 (Dec 22, 2009)

xuanyan said:


> Who is calling me?



WOW your first post here


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Dec 22, 2009)

Good job Ouyang!




xuanyan said:


> Who is calling me?



Hello BaoQiang


----------



## Dene (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice one Caspal!


----------

